# need remote code for CD player



## DaleTex (Dec 6, 2009)

I have searched in vain for the IR code for my Onkyo DX-C330 6 disc CD player. The folks at Onkyo do not have the manual for down load and the code unless you purchase the download. I have the manual but just need the code to make my all in one remote function with the player. Does anyone know the code?
Thanks,
DaleTex


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

For which remote control?


----------



## DaleTex (Dec 6, 2009)

ONKYO RC-289C


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

No, which all in one remote do you have. Sorry about that!


----------



## DaleTex (Dec 6, 2009)

Well the remote that I want to tie all the components into is also a Onkyo from a TX-SR607 A/V receiver. Both have the "RI" remote system I just discovered also with codes to program the CD player into the new remote. I just didn't read far enough into the manual instructions. Duh, when all else fails read the instructions! 
Thanks for all the help and replies to my post. Have a great and musical holiday!
DaleTex


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I understand completely Dale! Sometimes I find myself a bit impatient with directions and ending up over looking the obvious. :doh::duh:


----------

